# Bikefitting im Saarland/Umkreis



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Ich würde das gerne mal testen, und will das auch als Gutschein demnächst verschenken 

Wem kann man sich da anvertrauen`?

http://www.the-b-site.de/body-geometry-fit.html

oder

http://www.bikefitting-saar.com

Die Homepage sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

no no.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> no no.



Warum?
Und wo sonst?


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss ned ob die gudd sinnnn und ob das wirklich was bringt....

im Rennradbereich oder Triathlon bestimmt, wo du die gleiche Position von Anfang bis Ende hast. 

gruss aus WND


----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Ob es was bringt weis ich auch nicht, mir geht vorallem um die Fussstellung auf dem Pedal in zusammenspiel mit meinen krummen Beinen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

Flatpedale!


----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> Flatpedale!



Ich falle vom Rad runter wenn ich nicht fest gemacht bin 
Nee, da werde ich mich wohl nicht mehr umstellen nach 20Jahre mit Klick


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

ich bin jetzt knapp 25 Jahre mit Klickis gefahren, seid 3 Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ob es was bringt weis ich auch nicht, mir geht vorallem um die Fussstellung auf dem Pedal in zusammenspiel mit meinen krummen Beinen.



Und was bringt es Dir, wenn es eine theoretisch gute Fußstellung gibt, die jedoch Deiner Anatomie nicht entspricht? Dann versaust Du Dir mehr als Dir lieb ist.

Spar Dir das Geld, finde die Einstellung auf den Trails und nicht im Labor. Das mag im Rennradbereich anders aussehen, da hat Titanbein Recht. Trotzdem würde ich auch da niemals eine Fußfehlstellung korrigieren, da bringst Du alles durcheinander weil die Gelenke durch die neue Zwangslage nicht mehr in ihrer gewohnten Art und Weise ihre Funktion ausüben können.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt knapp 25 Jahre mit Klickis gefahren, seid 3 Monaten nicht mehr.



Ich fahre auch im Park mit Klickies, sonst muss ich im Falle eines Falles zu weit laufen / zu lange suchen, um mein Bike wieder einzufangen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

ja Gianty, du hast recht, aber wenn ich im technischen Bereich unterwegs bin, also Steil, Langsam, mit umsetzen, fahre ich lieber mit flat.
Aber ich bin echt noch am üben, letztens auf dem Flowtrail war auf einmal auch mein bike nimma an den Füßen , aber am Lenker hatte ich es noch fest im griff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

Und Gianty, mit dem ebike fahre ich lieber Flat, da kann ich über 50km/h besser abspringen wenn die tatü tata hinter mir her ist


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Mai 2016)

Ich fahr gerne steil, schnell und mein Bike setzt um wie es will. Da müssen wir ab und an getrennte Wege gehen


----------



## Titanbein1302 (2. Mai 2016)

hmmmmmmm.


----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der zu meiner ursprünglichen frage was schreiben kann


----------



## agent_smith (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo Chris,

ich war mit meinem MTB (Race Hardtail) bei Bikefitting Saar und ich würde sagen es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.
Ich wollte das einfach mal ausprobieren um zu sehen ob es mir was bringt oder ob ich bereits "gut" sitze.

Habe das Bikefitting classic ohne Video Analyse aber mit der Sattel-Druckmessung gemacht.

Bereits bei der Cleat Einstellung (am Schuh) war ich total überrascht dass ich jahrelang so daneben gelegen habe.
Die Cleats wurden bei mir doch deutlich nachjustiert. Das war anfangs (kurz) etwas ungewohnt, hat sich aber nach einigen Fahrten schnell als sehr angenehm erwiesen.
Bei Sattelhöhe und Neigung mussten laut der Druckmessung nur minimale Korrekturen vorgenommen werden. (Das hatte ich aber auch nicht anders erwartet, mit ca 16 Jahren Bike-Erfahrung).


Fazit:
Ob so ein Bikefitting (gerade für die abfahrtsorientierte Fraktion) Sinn macht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein, aber ich denke dass ich mich auf dem Rad noch nie so wohl gefühlt habe. 
Selbst bei langen ausfahrten habe ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt.
Abschließend kann ich es nur empfehlen - mit dem Rennrad werde ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal ein Fitting machen.

Mfg Timo


----------



## pacechris (2. Mai 2016)

Das ist doch mal eine aussage auch wenn du Werbung für die machts mit dem link in deiner  Signatur 

Ich bin nicht so der abfahre eher der Bergauf und lange fahrer. Vielleicht rufe ich morgen mal an und dann mal schauen.

Hab gerade gesehen, der link ist nur ähnlich beide haben TriShop Saar im Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_smith (3. Mai 2016)

Ja - es sind die gleichen Leute und die gleiche Location


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der zu meiner ursprünglichen frage was schreiben kann



Wenn Du konsequent sein willst, solltest Du das Fitting mehrmals im Jahr durchführen lassen, da sich Deine Haltung im Verlauf der Saison durch das Training auf dem Bike ändern kann. Ob das unterm Strich was bringt? Versuch macht kluch.....

Wir fanden das vor ganz vielen Jahren in einer anderen Sportart schon sinnfrei, da jeder Fahrer anders ist und sich eine von wem auch immer definierte Norm/Vorgabe nur schwer auf einen menschlichen Körper übertragen lässt. Bei weniger dynamischen Bewegungsmustern lasse ich mir sowas gefallen, aber beim MTB....

Klar - wer es anbietet, findet es toll ( er muss es ja gut finden ). Wer viel Geld dafür ausgegeben hat, wird es auch prima finden. Wer gesteht sich schon ein, dass es vielleicht doch nicht den erwünschten Effekt gebracht hat?

Bei einer vorhandenen Fehlstellung oder Schiefstand/Verschiebung würde ich vorher mal mit einem Arzt reden.

Ist nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung.


----------



## pacechris (3. Mai 2016)

Ich gebe dir da in fast allen Punkten recht. 

Wann hast du das machen lassen und rausgefunden das es nix bringt?

Aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht das ihr da so dagegen seit. Das ich ein Problem habe hab ich nie gesagt, fahre ja schon ne weil.....95 hab ich meinen ersten MTB Marathon gefahren. Und schon immer mit zu hohem Sattel und krummen Beinen 

Mich interessiert das nur, und sowas als Gutschein zu verschenken fand ich ne gute Idee.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das nicht machen lassen. Wir hatten mal ein MX Team mit Fahrern in der WM und schon damals wollten sich ein paar Hobbyfahrer vermessen lassen und die Einstellungen theoretisch an die der großen Jungs anpassen.

Es gibt ein paar grobe Richtlinien ( auch beim Einstellen der Cleats, Sattelhöhe, -Position, Lenker usw ) aber die korrekte Einstellung ist auf den Trails zu finden. Was Du gut und passend findest, ist für den Nächsten unter Umständen eine Qual. Ein Fitting KANN eine Verbesserung bringen, auf alle Fälle eine Veränderung. Ob diese langfristig passt, bleibt unklar. Leider halten viele an diesen Einstellungen fest und sperren sich gegen weitere Feinanpassungen, die sich durchaus ergeben können.

Sowas als Gutschein zu verschenken ist eine feine Sache. Ob es demjenigen wirklich etwas bringt, kann niemand voraussagen. Vielleicht ist der oder die Beschenkte ja total happy damit 

Wirklich DAGEGEN bin ich nicht! Allerdings hinterfrage ich gerne den Sinn und den praktischen Nutzen solcher Angebote.

So habe ich auch eine Abneigung gegen angeleitetes Techniktraining, obwohl ich gute Fahrtechnik sehr wichtig finde. Da gibt es auch keine Norm, an die man sich halten soll und alles wird gut....

Hoffe, die Erklärung wird richtig verstanden. Wollte Dir auf gar keinen Fall das Geschenk madig machen!


----------

